# lange Datograph for daily use? anyone?



## rolexbaby

Hi guys the more i look at the datograph , the more i think one day i will liquidate whatever i have and just live with one watch only.

I have question, do any of you , lange owner, do you use your lange on daily basis? or its like special occasion type of watch? is lange in particular datograph robust enough to be used on daily basis? can share with me your experience?

i heard one person that shares his experience, he said he got patek on his wrist when he played golf. he said because he swung the golf stick with full force, it caused problems to his patek so he said patek is soft.

what about lange?


----------



## CFR

Lange watches are not fragile. They are meant to be worn and enjoyed on a daily basis. Before any model is released, it undergoes arduous testing and is subjected to a variety of harsh treatment conditions. The Datograph is no exception. I'd worry more about ruining the strap than damaging the watch.

That being said, I wouldn't submerge it in water (which can ruin the strap) or subject it to major impacts. You mentioned golf. Personally, I would avoid subjecting ANY mechanical watch -- whether Lange, Patek, Omega, Rolex, or any other brand -- to repeated forceful impacts that are typical of activities such as golf and tennis. The watch will probably be fine but it's not worth the risk.


----------



## vlps

Its a very durable watch, I love it. Do I wear it everyday? no because I have many other watches. I also find that lately I dress pretty casually so I usually wear one of my 3 sports watches (15202, 5711, 5167) but the datograph is probably one of my favorites.


----------



## tim_s

What are you going to do with it??? Mine is in rotation for sure and I enjoy wearing it often. I sold a few watches to fund it at the time and glad i did that. I would never golf with it or get it wet, but the same goes for my vintage sea dweller...I am oknot wearing a watch all the time.


----------



## mlcor

I think you're unlikely to find a lot of people who wear that watch every day, for the same reason that you don't find a lot of people who own Ferraris and drive them every day--most people who own Langes have a number of other watches. I have two Langes, but also have a bunch of other watches, so the Langes get worn once every couple of weeks. I agree that I would never wear one to play golf, even if they could survive it. Why risk it when I can wear a G-Shock and not worry about it?


----------



## Pongster

I wear mine (a grand lange moonphase though, not a datograph) regularly since i got it last christmas. As mentioned, it’s meant to be worn.


----------



## Ranger822

High-end watches can be very expensive for daily wear. Choose the event and wear accordingly. I have a very sturdy Casio ProTrek I use for working out and manual labor type chores etc. It has a ton of scratches, scrapes,dents and dings. I have tripped myself running a few times going up and down hills - that isn't an ideal time to be wearing a pricey watch and I was glad I didn't choose to wear one of my nicer watches. 

I learned a hard lesson one time while helping a friend move from one house to another while wearing my Submariner. At the end of the day I noticed I lost the bezel. When I took my watch to get the bezel replaced, I thought heck might as well get it serviced too. Later, I was handed a bill for more than I originally paid for the watch! Sure, regular maintenance isn't cheap but . . . no need to add to the bill with perfectly avoidable damage. My advice is wear a cheap beater watch when risk for damage is high. In short go for a two watch collection - the grail and the beater.


----------



## MrBlahBlah

vlps said:


> Its a very durable watch, I love it. Do I wear it everyday? no because I have many other watches. I also find that lately I dress pretty casually so I usually wear one of my 3 sports watches (15202, 5711, 5167) but the datograph is probably one of my favorites.


Holy cow, man - what a collection!


----------



## watchdeviant

I have 2 Langes, daymatic blue, which I wear every day to work, and a TZ, which is my travel watch, other than beach holidays.


----------



## watchmatician

Finally got mine today m and I don't think I'll wear my other watches for a while!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wintershade

Congrats. Wear it in good health.

I wear my Lange 1 Moonphase quite regularly, pretty much any time it's appropriate with my overall attire, because it's my favorite watch. Watches are meant to be worn just like Ferraris are meant to be flogged at race tracks. I don't get the whole "save it" mentality be it watches, cars, etc. I have many other watches which I also enjoy wearing and are often more appropriate (e.g., casual attire, at the beach, hanging out with anti-elitist friends). I'm planning to pull the trigger on a Zeitwerk soon and I intend to wear it most weekend days. Hell, I'd daily wear a Datograph Perpetual Tourbillon (my grail if/when I can afford one).


----------



## edeag3

I have 4 Langes so may be a semi-reliable source of information on this. 
In terms of durability, there's no concern as they should be just as durable as any other prcious metal cased watch. The only expense to note is maintenance and repairs, which are more costly than most other watches and even Patek. For example, a patek service of a perpetual calendar costs about $2100 and includes the overhaul, small replacement parts (wheels, hands), new crown, new strap, and a polish. If you were to order the same for the Langematik I was charged 950 EUR for the overhaul, but then an additional 10-90 EUR for additional parts each (screws and wheels), and 300 EUR for a new crown, polish would add 410 EUR and a new strap at 240 EUR for a total of 2300 EUR (I refused the new strap and needed some other work so it came out to even more).

Damaged watches will cost much more (1100 EUR for a dato bezel, 1590 EUR for a new dial), 125 EUR for new crystals etc...

Their customer service has been great and the costs come with the territory, but should be well noted.


----------



## immerschnell

Good day everyone. Just thought I would add on to this tread as it the closest to my question. I’m entertaining a newer model datograph up down and already have another model in the brand. Given the higher premium on this model I was curious what the rough estimation of discounts would be relative to lower cost models in the brand. Can anyone throw out general experiences or message me about it? Are the rough percentages the same or more because of the higher price and could expect a bit more cut out of it?


----------



## Cincy2

I have three Lange's in regular rotation for daily wear but if I'm anticipating any kind of physical activity, they stay in their stalls and I trot out the Casio G-shock. I cherish the Lange's too much to take any type of risk with them.

Cincy


----------



## WatchEater666

I wear my Zeitwerk almost every day. Zero issues. Obviously I don't do any physical activity with it but I don't like wearing any watch to the gym as it makes it weird to bench when wrists are cocked back.


----------

